# Looking for a affordable Trainer in Conroe TX area...



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey yall!!! I am looking for a trainer that is affordable in the woodlands ir Conroe area..I will need to start with obedience!! Thx


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, from Friendswood. I train with a Shutzhund group in Dayton. It's about an hour from Conroe. PM for more details. We are largely working on obedience right now since our TD is having some medical issues.


----------

